
Flipkart: Current Situation in India Is Akin to Apartheid in the Internet World - dsr12
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/flipkart-net-neutrality-zero-rating-297/
======
vipulg
Response sound very diplomatic. There are references that flipkart paid a lot
of money to Airtel for the deal. Let's make sure this thing doesn't happen to
Internet. #SaveInternet.

